# Welchen Sattel fährt ihr?



## cyrox (6. September 2004)

Hi,

Ich hab solch ein Tread im CC-Forum nochnicht gefunden (wenn doch dann close  )

Naja ich wollte wissen welchen Sattel ihr so fährt! Will mir einen neuen Kaufen und bin mir noch recht unschlüssig!
(ich weis das es mit dem Sattel so ne sache ist aber wäre trotzdem mal cool meinungen zu den Produkten zu hören!)

Greetz CyroX


----------



## chorge (6. September 2004)

Ich fahre an beiden Rädern inzwischen nen Fizik Gobi - sowohl am Freeridetourer als auch am CC/Marathon-Bike...
Auch auf langen Touren hab ich KEINE Probleme auf diesem Sattel - das Gewicht ist auch noch OK. Fühlt sich am Popometer ähnlich wie ein gut eingesessener Flite an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (6. September 2004)

als ich mein rad bekommen hab war ein selle italia nitrox drauf ,  aber da war schon nach einer tour alles rot   
jetzt fahr ich nen selle italia SLR XP und dieser sattel ist sowohl für rennen als auch touren traumhaft


----------



## jones (6. September 2004)

ich fahr am CC-Bike und am RR den Selle Italia SLR XP


----------



## Knax (6. September 2004)

Hi,
ich fahre einen "Selle Italia Flite TT" (165gr. laut hersteller) und bin voll damit zufrieden. wenn es einem egal ist, dass sich der wildleder-look nach ein paar ausfahrten verabschiedet, ist er ein leichter, (für mich) angenehmer sattel
und kosten tut er nicht wirklich viel (70 euro).
Knax


----------



## headbug (6. September 2004)

Einmal Selle Italia C2

Einmal Lookin sport sattel

Einmal fetten Lookin-hollandrad-sattel

Einmal alter rennsattel, ka wie der sich nennt


nach beliebtheit sortier, mein Traumsattel war mal ein Slr TT wobei ich denSelle San Marco Aspide Composite
auch nicht schlecht finde, wäre mal ein versuch für meinen Popo


----------



## m.a.t. (6. September 2004)

am Renner Selle Italia Novus 'Ferrari'
am Mtb Selle Italia SLR, vorher nen Flite.

matthias


----------



## Bateman (6. September 2004)

ich fahre einmal nen klassichen Flite, und dreimla den Selle Italia Storika, mit dem ich, entgegen dem Aussehen des Sattels und der Meinung aller anderen Leute, hoch zufrieden bin, was das Sitzen angeht...

was allerdings schade is is dass zB die Lackierung, oder was immer das is, mit dem das gestänge des Sattels kupferfarben ist, schon beim Einbauen in die Sattelstütze abbröckelte...

aber naja, immerhin isser handmade, was zu einer nicht immer 100%ig gleichen Verarbeitung des leders oben führt...

Bateman


----------



## skyline (6. September 2004)

Am Renner nen normalen Flite, aufm MTB Flite TT und am Singlespeed nen günstigen Bergamont Sattel. Allerdings wird der demnächst durch den TT gewechselt, der wiederum aufm MTB Platz für ne Speedneedle machen wird. Erstmal auf Geld warten, soll ja noch was anderes kommen.


----------



## CassandraComplx (6. September 2004)

Hallo !

HT: SLR XP früher Flite Titanium
Fully: SLR

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Fahrrad (6. September 2004)

ich habe überall den klassiker drauf den flite von selle italia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $ucker (6. September 2004)

einen wundervollen flite tt....superbeguem bei mir


----------



## EARTHLING (6. September 2004)

Den Aliante Carbon. Soll zwar laut TOUR Test zu Potenzproblemen führen, aber das brauch mich ja nicht zu interessieren (höchstens bei meinem Freund)

Nadine


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. September 2004)

hi,
sorry: "es" heisst fahrt nicht fährt...

also ich fahre einen fizik gobi am touren-enduro... der ist echt super..

schöne Grüße
max


----------



## cyrox (6. September 2004)

Bis jetzt schonmal danke! 
So wie es aussieht hat es diesen Tread in dieser Form noch nicht gegeben *puh*

Also im moment tendiere ich stark zum SLR XP aber ich warte erst noch en paar andere Posts ab

Greetz


----------



## Blauer Sauser (6. September 2004)

Ich fahr Fizik Gobi am Fully


----------



## Dædalus (7. September 2004)

Den SLR XP von Selle kann ich nicht mal mehr am Renner aussitzen - seither habe ich einen "normalen" SLR am Renner, der ist trotz weniger Polsterung um einiges bequemer für meinen A*. 
Am Mtb hab ich derzeit einen Flite - der sollte aber auch noch einem SLR weichen..
Mein Problem mit dem XP war folgendes: Egal, wie ich ihn eingestellt habe, es war immer zuviel Last auf der Sattelnase. da war eine waagrechte Einstellung nimmer möglich. Mich wundert nur, dass ich diese Probleme erst seit einigen Woche hatte.. 
Den SLK hab ich auch probiert - der kommt mir aber wesentlich schmäler geschnitten als SLR und SLR XP vor - auch nix für mich.


D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (7. September 2004)

da hier ja anscheinend viele ihre guten alten flites abmontieren - will mir einer einen verkaufen?
macht das leder eigentlich bei allwettereinsatz probleme?


----------



## 855 (7. September 2004)

ich fahr`nen flite, dann noch nen flite und dann noch? ach ja, nen flite  
alle klassisch, schwarz, ohne ecken und kanten oder gel...
am cruiser nen brooks.
855


----------



## Deer (7. September 2004)

Fizik Arione. Ist normalerweise fürs RR gedacht, macht sich aber aufm Mtb auch sehr gut


----------



## mischuwi (7. September 2004)

Der *Selle Italia SLR * is nach dem Finden der richtigen Sitzposition der beste Sattel für mich! Nur nicht von den ersten 50km abschrecken lassen!


----------



## der alte ron (7. September 2004)

Aliante titan , an mounty und RR !


----------



## polo (7. September 2004)

Es kann nur einen geben: Flite!


----------



## Wave (7. September 2004)

am Renner den normalen Flite

und am HT den Flote TT (getuned auf 150 Gramm)

ich findse Flite und SLR XP gleich bequem. hatte den SLR XP vorm Flite TT aufm HT. leider is dann ding einmal komplett aufgerissen. also die Haltbarkeit ist nich so der Hit


----------



## Seiffer (7. September 2004)

Demnächst Selle Italia SLR XP (hab noch Zwangspause und den erst währenddessen angeschafft), vorher Bontrager Race.


----------



## d.a.n.i.e.l (7. September 2004)

ich fahre auf beiden rädern nen tune speedneedle marathon. 
auf allen anderen schläft mir alles ein.

ABER:
dieser thread mach eigentlich überhaupt keinen sinn.
aus einem ganz einfachen grund:
jeder hintern ist anders und jeder hat unterschiedlich dicke eier.
selbst wenn 80% der leute hier denselben sattel fahren würden
sollte das deine entscheidung eigentlich nicht beeinflussen.

bei einem gescheiten händler kannst du das gesamte sattelprogramm 
solange durchtesten bis du zufrieden bist. ohne einen cent aufpreis. 
so sollte das laufen.


----------



## dkiki (8. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich fahr einen POINT RACING "Pro Lite" mit Titan-Gestell. Der ist bequem und sehr gut für CC-Race, MA und sportliche Touren. Wiegt knapp 200gr. Kann dir so einen recht preiswert besorgen.
Viele Grüße,    Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (8. September 2004)

ich fahr den einzigen der sich wie ein sofa anfühlt - auf allen bikes - fiz:ik aliante  - bleischwer - teuer - saubequem


----------



## Deleted 8297 (8. September 2004)

dkiki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich fahr einen POINT RACING "Pro Lite" mit Titan-Gestell. Der ist bequem und sehr gut für CC-Race, MA und sportliche Touren. Wiegt knapp 200gr. Kann dir so einen recht preiswert besorgen.
> Viele Grüße,    Dominik



Den gibt es doch auch von VELO für 39,95 beim Bicycles. Wurde übrigens neulich in der BIKE oder MountainBike gut getestet.


----------



## Jagti (8. September 2004)

Hi,
ich fahre auch den Selle Italia SLR und bin damit bis jetzt super zufrieden. Nach meiner Meinung ist er, obwohl er nicht viel polsterung hat, super bequem und hat eine super passform.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (8. September 2004)

dkiki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich fahr einen POINT RACING "Pro Lite" mit Titan-Gestell. Der ist bequem und sehr gut für CC-Race, MA und sportliche Touren. Wiegt knapp 200gr. Kann dir so einen recht preiswert besorgen.
> Viele Grüße,    Dominik



Noch eine Frage zum Prolite. Hast du eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit zum Flite oder SLR? Wie steht der Sattel im Verhältnis zu den Beiden.


----------



## Spoilsport (9. September 2004)

Ich fahr Fizik Gobi. No Probs.


----------



## austinpowers (9. September 2004)

Selle Italia SLR XP 135g - muss sagen, dass sich der erste Verdacht der sich
einem stellte wenn man Form und Polsterung betrachtet, sich beim Fahren nicht
bewahrheitet. Klasse Sattel auch für längere Touren. Dazu noch ein Leichtgewicht.

cya

-=austinpowers=-


----------



## baloo (9. September 2004)

Zur Zeit Fitzik Nisense. Fahr aber bald WIEDER einen Gobi -> einfach super!


----------



## headbug (9. September 2004)

austinpowers schrieb:
			
		

> Selle Italia SLR XP 135g - muss sagen, dass sich der erste Verdacht der sich
> einem stellte wenn man Form und Polsterung betrachtet, sich beim Fahren nicht
> bewahrheitet. Klasse Sattel auch für längere Touren. Dazu noch ein Leichtgewicht.
> 
> ...


Hatte der Xp nicht 165gramm und der TT 135 gramm laut angabe??

Oder bin ich falsch informiert?


----------



## austinpowers (9. September 2004)

headbug schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte der Xp nicht 165gramm und der TT 135 gramm laut angabe??
> 
> Oder bin ich falsch informiert?



Sorry für den Faux-Pas  Hast natürlich Recht !

Ist der TT mit dem Aufdruck hinten 135g.

cya

-=austinpowers=-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkiki (10. September 2004)

Ich finde einen FLITE net so gut als wie einen PRO LITE. Der von POINT ist echt gut für CC,MA und sportliche Touren. Da drückt auch nix im amm-Bereich!
Dome


----------



## SteffenScott (10. September 2004)

SLR ,aber nie weider beim 24h rennen,weil ich mir die ganze haut aufgescheuert hab
beim nächsten 24h rennen kommt wieder nen specialized S-works hoch
wiegt zwar ca. 280g is aber super bequem


----------



## Wave (11. September 2004)

dkiki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde einen FLITE net so gut als wie einen PRO LITE. Der von POINT ist echt gut für CC,MA und sportliche Touren. Da drückt auch nix im amm-Bereich!
> Dome




die Bequemlichkeit und das Gewicht isnd echt spitze bei dem sattel. ok, er könnte ein bisschen leichter sein, aber 200 gramm geht auch noch voll in ordnung. 

aber ich find er sieht sowas von schei** aus...


----------



## DigitalDuck (11. September 2004)

ich fahr ein Qxygen Speedline...... ohne radhose ist das nach 30km der tod für meine eier..... aber mit radhose ist er bequem billig(25euro) und leicht c.a. 200g(glaube ich).


----------



## oldschooler (11. September 2004)

nen flite mit 181gr.! am klein
am renner nen slr in weiss
und am gt nen flite mit 234gr. und gelochtem leder....

will eigentlich noch nen slr xp fürs klein, aber is mir zu teuer und der flite is so schön bequem schon seit 30000km....(und hatte davor schon en paar jahre runter!)...

die slr's halten aber nicht wirklich lange, mein weißer ist jetzt nach 3000km schon wieder durchgescheuert


----------



## talybont (11. September 2004)

Auf meinem Storck fahre ich einen SLR XP, der selbst nach acht Stunden im Sattel keine Probleme bereitet!
Auf dem Stevens sind abwechselnd ein Fizik Nisene und ein Flite Kevlar drauf, wobei der Fizik mehr Positionen zulässt, der Flite aber besser flext.
Auf dem Rennrad ist ein Oxygen Speedline drauf, der tatsächlich nur 20  kostet und dabei nur 260 g wiegt. Taugt mit guter Hose (z.B. Santini Gel) auch für Touren über sieben Stunden. Mit billigen Plostern aber nicht so toll. Wird wohl bald einem Fizik Arione weichen müssen, da der mehr Positionen zulässt. Alternativ auch ein normaler SLR, der auch bequem genug ist und zudem super leicht.

Fazit: Probleme habe ich mit keinem Sattel. Die Unterschiede liegen eher in der Anzahl der möglichen Sitzpositionen. Und da schneidet der Flite eher bescheiden ab mit seiner Mulde in der Mitte. Der Ritt auf der Spitze, besonders auf dem Rennrad, ist höllisch.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatali (11. September 2004)

flite trans am gel flow   -    1A


----------



## Jackass1987 (11. September 2004)

ich bin eigentlich mit dem SLR TT zufrieden. Der wesentlich weichere Selle XO den ich vorher hatte, war auch nicht bequemer. Bei 60-70 km gehts eigentlich recht ordentlich. Alles darunter ist wirklich sehr bequem 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## henrsch (3. November 2004)

Fahre auch den SLR XP,

deluxe sag ich nur !! Wem er einmal passt der gibt ihn nicht mehr her!
Und mit 165 g eines der besten Gewicht/Bequem Verhältnisse.
Sitzt sich auch nach mehreren Stunden im Sattel noch hervorragend!
Und erst der Preis -> für gut 50 Euro zu haben.


Schätze der SLR TT ist vergleichbar und wiegt dank Titangestell nochmal 30 g weniger, kostet aber auch ein Paar Euro mehr!

  SLR XP -> erstklassiger SATTEL !!!   

EMPFEHLENSWERT !!!


----------



## Wave (3. November 2004)

fahre jetzt einen Flite TT im Zebralook:

Gewicht:   
Bequemlichkeite: 
Optik:


----------



## fab1o (4. November 2004)

fahre seit langem den SLR auf dem bike. seit ein paar monaten auch auf dem rennrad. 
mit SLR XP habe ich schlechte erfahrungen gemacht! für mich kommt nur noch der normale SLR in frage!!!


----------



## Deleted 1655 (4. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Suche einen etwas weicheren Sattel der aber dennoch recht schlank dabei aussehen soll.

Die Flite Titanium und Tune Speedneedle Zeit ist so langsam bei mir abgelaufen.

Was könnt Ihr mir denn so empfehlen und vielleicht anbieten.


----------



## Gierwolf (4. November 2004)

Moin,moin
also ich fahre seit ca.9000 km einen Selle Italia Flite Trans Am Max.
Ist sehr bequem,optisch schön+relativ leicht,kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen!!  
M.f.G der Gierwolf


----------



## racer89 (4. November 2004)

tach
ich fahre den slr tt 
der ist schöl leicht 
sieht gut aus 
und ist bequem


----------



## Tr!al-Renegade (5. November 2004)

Ich fahr den Sella italia XO


----------



## kh-cap (5. November 2004)

ich fahren die geilste kombination der welt: flite trans am slr gel-flow in kombination mit meinem hintern   
habe mir direkt noch einen gekauft, damit ich sofort ersatz habe, wenn der erste durchgelutscht ist. never change a winning team   
kh-cap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dampflok (7. November 2004)

Nun, ich fahre auch den Selle Italia SLR XP (165 g.) - aber die Trans Am Version (mit Loch drin, damit man besser durchpfurzen und so Verfolger abschütteln kann   )


----------



## KGBKamikaze (7. November 2004)

Bin wohl der einzigste hier ohne nen selle italia...
Selle royal mach


----------



## kh-cap (7. November 2004)

KGB-Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin wohl der einzigste hier ohne nen selle italia...
> Selle royal mach



und da beschweren sich die leute über die vormachtsstellung von shimano.    
kh-cap


----------



## IGGY (11. November 2004)

Moin
Ich habe 2.5 Jahre lang einen SLR Gel Flow( ob Trans Am weiß ich nicht-der mit dem Loch) gefahren der aber in der letzten Woche seinen Dienst quitiert hat (Sattelgestellbruch). 
In der Zukunft fahre ich den hier.





Ich habe ihn im Frühjahr schonmal zur Probe gefahren. Muß schon sagen tolles Teil. Aber mir sagte man. Entweder passt er, oder er passt nicht.


----------



## lelebebbel (11. November 2004)

2 mal flite mit kevlarecken (soviele SLRs in dem thread ... bin ich der einzige hier, der gelegentlich 90° schräglage fährt?)

und einmal ein "avocet titan" mit stoffbezug, form und aufbau ähnlich flite. vermutlich irgendein OEM teil... 

genau zu diesem hab ich ne frage:
ich würd den gern neu beziehen, denn der stoff ist nicht wasserfest und ausserdem natürlich beschädigt.

was nimmt man da dann so? und wie macht man das am besten?

bedingungen:
- pflegefrei
- wasserdicht
- muss leicht draufzukriegen sein
- aussehen egal, schwarz bevorzugt
- billig

der bisherige bezug hat eine ~1mm dicke schaumstoffschicht auf den innenseite, aber wenn der neue ähnlich dick ist, kann ich da glaub drauf verzichten.


----------



## Prometheus (2. Juni 2005)

meiner:


----------



## pepper.at (2. Juni 2005)

SLR XC Gel Flow !


----------



## karstb (2. Juni 2005)

3mal vetta jet.


----------



## Leinetiger (2. Juni 2005)

pepper.at schrieb:
			
		

> SLR XC Gel Flow !



Mit Aussparung??
Den habe ich mir bestellt.. hoffe das er so schnell es geht kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepper.at (2. Juni 2005)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Aussparung??
> Den habe ich mir bestellt.. hoffe das er so schnell es geht kommt



ja mit,... sieht super aus,..


----------



## Leinetiger (2. Juni 2005)

Hast du vielleicht mal beb Foto von dem??   

Im Internet kann man ihn ja imemr nur von einer Position aus sehen..

Kanns kaum erwarten bis meiner kommt


----------



## pepper.at (2. Juni 2005)

habe gerade mal 3 kleine bilder gemacht, aber die quali ist nicht so der hammer,,leider nicht so viel zeit gerade...hoffe hilft dir denoch weiter...

wenn du noch ne andere ansicht unbedingt willst sag bescheid.

bild 1 
bild 2 
bild 3


----------



## Leinetiger (2. Juni 2005)

Geile Bilder!
Ich freue mich umso mehr jetzt!

Oh ich sehe ne WCS Stütze.. die woltle ich mir auch erst kaufen, da sah ich die schöne Tune in dem Geschäft rumliegen 

Danke für die Bilder!!!!!!


----------



## pepper.at (2. Juni 2005)

ja WCS, habe noch haufen WCS aus doppelkauf rumliegen !!


----------



## AlpinSigi (3. Juni 2005)

Nach Versuchen mit verschiedenen FLite's und dem Gobi bin ich nun endlich am Ziel: Specialized Avatar 143. 
Endlich auch auf langen Strecken keine Probleme mehr.

Nachteil: Es hat schon ein paar Touren gebraucht bis das Hinterteil den Sattel gewoehnt war (mehr Druck auf den Sitzknochen) und er ist schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (3. Juni 2005)

Gehöre zur "Breite-Sitzknochen-Fraktion". Schmale Sättel wie SLR, Arione oder gar Speedneedle kann ich daher "vergessen". Habe SLR XP Trans AM und Fizik Pave getestet. Beide werde ich demnächst wieder verkaufen.

Momentan fahre ich den Prolink Gel flow von Selle. Damit komme ich sehr gut zu recht. Ich will aber noch ein bisschen weiter suchen, da der Sattel (subjektiv) zwar gut, aber nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra ist. Vor allem will ich auch mal den SKN von Selle San Marco testen. Der hat in der Mountainbike für "meine Fraktion" sehr gut abgeschnitten und ist -trotz moderaten Gewichts- vergleichsweise spottbillig (unter 30 Eu bei Ebay).
Ferner steckt mir der Aliante noch "in der Nase". Da "zucke" ich aber wg. des Preises.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## wug2000 (3. Juni 2005)

fahre seit Herbst letzten Jahres einen Specialized Alias 143 Body Geometrie und kann in nur jedem empfehlen, den der wird an deinem Hinterteil angepasst und nach 2-3 Ausfahrten gibst Du ihn nicht mehr her.
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=10121


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (3. Juni 2005)

Ich fahr den hier  

Ist nach dem einreiten einfach ein Gedicht, 2000hm und nix tut weh!!!


----------



## maggi>B (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
an meinem Speed-Bike fahre ich den Specialized Avatar 155 und bin mit dem Sattel sehr zufrieden, an mein MTB kommt der auch noch dran.
MfG
Maggi


----------



## mrwulf (9. Juni 2005)

Also wenn der Hintern bzw. die Sitzknochen zu dem Speedneedle passen,
ist er wirklich super bequem!


----------



## Bojar (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo
Ich habe jetzt vom Fi`zi:k Niseme auf den Velo Pronto SL -Z2 gewechselt.

Muss sagen das habe ich nicht bereut.
Viele Grüsse
Bojar


----------



## Point_Break (11. Juni 2005)

Ich fahre an meinem FR/ Tourer einen Selle Italie Flite Trans Am, nicht schlecht, aber an meinen alten Selle San Marco Titano aus dem Jahr 96 kommt bzgl. bequemlichkeit keiner ran!

Muss mal den Gobi probieren!

Gibt es den San MArco eigentlich noch?


----------



## Leinetiger (11. Juni 2005)




----------



## nigglstyle (11. Juni 2005)

den da fahr ich:


----------



## KONI-DU (11. Juni 2005)

Ich dachte immer, es gibt keine bequeme Sattel.   
Ich dachte immer, der Ar.ch muß weh tun, beim Radfahren   

Und dann kam Gobi   


Kann ihn nur empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (11. Juni 2005)

SLR
SLR XP
Speedneedle
So ein komisches Downhillsofa


----------



## Captain S (12. Juni 2005)

SLR XP...
und nichts anderes mehr!


----------



## headbug (13. Juni 2005)

nigglstyle schrieb:
			
		

> den da fahr ich:




ich auch


----------



## Yetihunter (13. Juni 2005)

Nix geht über ein gut eingerittenes BROOKS Kernledergestell


----------



## rigger (14. Juni 2005)

Seit mir mein SLR XP letzte Woche gebrochen ist fahr ich wieder meinen Fizik Gobi, wobei der mir immer das Blut im Genitalbereich abschnürt!
Den XP schick ich ein, müsste noch auf Garantie sein!


----------



## granad (14. Juni 2005)

Ich auch Selle Italia C2!


----------



## Superlight (14. Juni 2005)

Auf dem Hardtail Selle Italia SLR XP (bei mir nachgewogene 172g).
Wirklich eine gute Wahl!


----------



## cyrox (14. Juni 2005)

Hi,

Ich fahre seit 4 Wochen einen Selle Italia SLR, dazu muss ich sagen in der ersten Woche dachte ich nur oh **** was für ein fehlkauf . Jedoch in der 3ten Woche hat sich mein Hinterteil wohl an den Sattel gewöhnt und er ist jetzt echt voll genial ich würde sogar sagen er passt jetzt . Bequem ist er sogar 

Greetz


----------



## -OUTLAW- (14. Juni 2005)

Specialized Avatar Gel in 143 mm.   

Der beste Sattel den ich je gefahren hab !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinbiker (14. Juni 2005)

SLR stripped     
SLR    
Vetta TT
Flite TransAm Gel

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## bikekrieger8500 (15. Juni 2005)

Also ich fahre z.Zt. den Sele Italia Titanium und der ist Top   Steige jetzt um auf den Tune Speedneedle weniger Gewicht bei gutem Kompfort


----------



## Schrommski (15. Juni 2005)

Ich fahre den hier:





Allerdings in weiß!



Ist gar nicht mal so schlecht der Sattel. Und die Optik ist der Hammer.

Am Stadtrad hab nen klassischen Flite Titanium von 1997 oder so. Halt passend zur Syncros-Stütze.


----------



## Baxx (27. Juni 2005)

Am MTB habe ich unlängst den Flite TransAm gegen einen SLK getauscht. Fährt sich mit meinem Hintern richtig angenehm; das zweigeteilte Design sagt mir sowohl optisch als auch sitztechnisch zu. Der TransAm wurde im Dammbereich trotz (oder gerade wegen  ) der Aussparung auf längeren Sitzpassagen unbequem. Mit dem SLK ist mir das bisher nicht passiert. Momentan bin ich auch der Meinung dass er sich bequemer als ein normaler Flite fährt (hab ich am Stadtbike), das kann man aber wegen der unterschiedlichen Bikearten schwer sagen.

Viel gefahren wird der SLK ja anscheinend nicht, jedenfalls nicht hier im Forum. Im Vorfeld wollte ich mich etwas informieren, aber zu dem Modell waren Erfahrungsberichte spärlich gesät. Deshalb liefere ich wenigstens mal ein Bild  :


----------



## amok1 (27. Juni 2005)

Selle SLR Trans am Xp , sehr fein aber nicht so robust vom Material her.


----------



## essy240577 (3. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich lese immer nur SLR.... Was ist eigentlich mit dem SLK Gel Flow? Hat damit jemand Erfahrung? Wie oft pro Woche oder wieviele Km fährt denn so ein SLR-Fahrer auf dem Bike (alles Berufsfahrer oder Profis)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faustpils (4. Juli 2005)

Hab mir vor ca. nem halben Jahr auf gut Glück (ohne wirklich zu probieren) den EQUIPMENT - 05 MTB PRO SADDLE von Specialized geholt und muss sagen,


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Juli 2005)

Tune Speedneedle Marathon (den etwas breiteren Speedneedle). Fazit: superleicht und bemerkenswert bequem, allerdings auch bemerkenswert teuer! 

Ist übrigens ein Gerücht, dass er Frauen nicht passt - der Tune braucht keine Aussparungen wie andere, um zu passen ohne zu klemmen, zu reiben oder zu drücken. Allerdings ist er sehr hart, für "Weichlinge", die auf Gel stehen, eine harte Umgewöhnungszeit, bis sich der Hintern an den Sattel angepasst hat...    Und genau eingestellt werden muss er.


----------



## bike punx (4. Juli 2005)

Eigendlich nur selle Italia Flite: Klassisch, als Alpes Version und meistens mit Kevlar Ecken!  

Hab gerade mal einen Selle Italia Nixe probiert ist auch Top, zumindest am Rennrad! Gibts bei Ebay neu gerade meistens so für 15 Euro!  

Gruß bike Punx


----------



## supasini (4. Juli 2005)

früher immer 

Flite   

(einfache Version, Ecken einfach mit dickem Gewebeband abgeklebt als Sturzschutz) - nach dem ersten AlpenX ("muss ich wieder fahren oder darf ich noch was schieben?") mal richtig investiert und auf 

Fizik Aliante Titan     

gewechselt: den fahre ich jetzt an RR und MTB: auch auf mehrtägigen Touren mit Gepäck sehr bequem! und super Optik! bei H+S www.bike-discount.de für 119 


----------



## Metalbeast (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich fahre seit einigen Wochen jetzt nen Terry Fly GT.
Fährt sich nach kurzem dran gewöhnen sehr angenehm, muss allerdings gut eingestellt werden aber welcher Sattel muss das nicht?


----------



## Leinetiger (6. Juli 2005)

SLR Gel Flow XC fahr ich jetzt ca. 1 Monat

Durch die Aussparung, habe ich einen zu starken Druckpunkt auf den Seiten. Ist irgendwie nicht so wahnsinnig bequem...


----------



## Baxx (7. Juli 2005)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Durch die Aussparung, habe ich einen zu starken Druckpunkt auf den Seiten. Ist irgendwie nicht so wahnsinnig bequem...



Jep, bei so Aussparungen bin ich auch skeptisch. Beim Flite TransAm hatte ich jedenfalls auch immer das Gefühl mehr Druck als beim Flite zu spüren. Beim SLK geht es dagegen gut, aber der ist auch hinten offen und kann mehr flexen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Juli 2005)

Aussparungen sollen einfach nur den Druck auf wichtige Gefäße nehmen. Bei Männlein übrigens genauso wie bei Weiblein - auch bei uns kann so manches einschlafen...    Dagegen hilft oft schon, einen "normalen" Sattel ganz wenig nach vorn zu neigen - einfach mal ausprobieren! 

Ich hab das mit den Aussparungen auch probiert und die gleichen Probleme bekommen, die oben beschrieben sind. Seit ich den Speedneedle fahre, bin ich happy. Die Einfahrzeit, bis mein Hintern sich an das prügelharte Teil gewöhnt hatte, betrug allerdings zwei Wochen...   

Übrigens sitzt man Experten zufolge richtig, wenn man (mehr oder weniger ausschließlich) auf den beiden Gesäßknochen sitzt - hier reibt nix, kneift nix und drückt nix ab. Ein Sattel passt also nur, wenn er das Gewicht richtig aufnimmt - auf Knochen, nicht auf Weichteile! Also einfach mal den Knochenabstand messen und dann den Sattel. Oft passen die beiden nämlich überhaupt nicht zusammen. Wie Mann und Frau...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Juli 2005)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ich hab solch ein Tread im CC-Forum nochnicht gefunden (wenn doch dann close  )
> 
> ...



ich glaub, ich fahr sicher den schwersten sattel auf nem MTB. aber mit elastomeren, dicker gel schicht, daempft der schon sehr gut. nur hintendran kommt man nicht so gut.







davor






das hielt man echt nur mit trainung aus. und wenn ich von der winterpause wieder anfing zu radeln, tat mir ne ne woche der hintern weh


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. Juli 2005)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr den hier
> 
> Ist nach dem einreiten einfach ein Gedicht, 2000hm und nix tut weh!!!



ist die sattelneigung immer so schipiste nach unten oder nur auf dem foto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faketreee (22. Juli 2005)

Ich fahre einen 2002er Selle SRL Trans am in rot/silber. Kaum Probleme damit.


----------



## Leinetiger (25. Juli 2005)

bin von einem slr xc auf den speedneedle gewechselt..

hart ist er, aber sonst passt er gut... darf auf nen bisschen hart sein für unter 100g


----------



## clumsy (25. Juli 2005)

fahre den hier:


----------



## pepper.at (25. Juli 2005)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> bin von einem slr xc auf den speedneedle gewechselt..
> 
> hart ist er, aber sonst passt er gut... darf auf nen bisschen hart sein für unter 100g



wieso haste den slr xc wieder verkauft ? wegen nicht am arsch gepasst oder wegen nicht an der tune gepasst ?


----------



## karstb (25. Juli 2005)

> ich glaub, ich fahr sicher den schwersten sattel auf nem MTB. aber mit elastomeren, dicker gel schicht, daempft der schon sehr gut. nur hintendran kommt man nicht so gut.



Wie schaffst du das? Ich hatte auch mal mehrere Gelsättel, bis ich herausfand: Je härter, desto bequemer. (OK, ich fahre meist Fully, aber auch auf dem RR gilt es.)
Seitdem fahre ich auf allen Rädern einen knapp 12cm breiten (vgl. SLR: 13,5, AX Phonix: 12,5cm) und sehr harten Sattel. Wenn ich es will, auch mal von morgens bis abends ohne Sitzprobleme.


----------



## M!ke (28. Juli 2005)

ich fahr den hier 






Bin Top zufrieden, ob Alpencross, Marathon oder CC-Race..hat das TEil alles schon mitgemacht.


----------



## maxmistral (28. Juli 2005)

Bin den SLR XP probegefahren. Erster Eindruck - nicht besonders, zweiter Eindruck - gar nicht übel, Dritter Eindruck - Druck im Dammbereich, Vierter Eindruck - da schläft was ein, das ist nicht gesund  

Habe dann den Selle San Marco SKN getestet, war neugierig wg. dem guten Test im Bike und siehe da, keinen Druck im Dammbereich, das Gewicht liegt auf den Sitzknochen - optimal.


----------



## bikekrieger8500 (30. Juli 2005)

Ich bin noch vor kurzem mit dem Selle Italia Flite Titanium unterwegs gewesen.Ist aber nach einem Jahr und 6800 km durch.
Fahre jetzt den Tune Speedneedle und bin erstaunt über den Komfort-liegt am Lederbezug? und nur 97 g leicht    






leider ist mir der Kopf an der Bonträger X-Lite Carbon geklatzt und ich muß jetzt eine Silberne Ritchy Ersatztstütze fahren,bis die andere wieder da ist.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Juli 2005)

bikekrieger8500 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin noch vor kurzem mit dem Selle Italia Flite Titanium unterwegs gewesen.Ist aber nach einem Jahr und 6800 km durch.



ich wuenschte, ich wuerd nur 1/4 deiner km im jahr zusammenfahren koennen. 

bist du profi oder nur begeistertet tourenfahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netbiker (30. Juli 2005)

Fahre eigentlich auf allen meinen Räder den *SelleItalia SLR TT*. Paßt mir von der Form her ideal.
Auf einem Rad habe ich seit heuer den SelleSanMarco Aspide C  - zwecks Poserfaktormaximierung!


----------



## Leinetiger (30. Juli 2005)

alpha-centauri schrieb:
			
		

> ich wuenschte, ich wuerd nur 1/4 deiner km im jahr zusammenfahren koennen.
> 
> bist du profi oder nur begeistertet tourenfahrer?



was ist denn an dieser km Zahl so ausergewöhnlich???


----------



## namelessRider (31. Juli 2005)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn an dieser km Zahl so ausergewöhnlich???


Da fehlt 'ne Null


----------



## customracer (31. Juli 2005)

XC-Schlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr den hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den hab ich auch, bin sehr zufrieden, super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis  

(138g für 69,90) 

@bikekrieger8500 , du hast die Klemmung zu fest gedreht!!!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Baxx (31. Juli 2005)

bikekrieger8500 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin noch vor kurzem mit dem Selle Italia Flite Titanium unterwegs gewesen.Ist aber nach einem Jahr und 6800 km durch.



Also meiner hält seit ca. 35000 km. Neu sieht er aber nicht mehr aus  .


----------



## Milass (2. August 2005)

SELLE ITALIA SLR XC!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikennis (5. August 2005)

Hi Hab mir jetz den SLK Gel Flow bei bike-discount bestellt!!


----------



## Bergtreiber (6. August 2005)

das isser!

SELLE ITALIA FLITE TITANIUM G 22 GEL GELB

bin mal gespannt wie lang er gelb bleibt


----------



## FS0903 (6. August 2005)

Hallo,

wie findet ihr denn den richtigen Sattel?
Ich meine, man merkt ja erst nach einigen Kilometern, ob der Sattel gewisse Stellen abdrückt oder nicht. ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Sattel, aber die Händler hier in der Gegend sind beratungstechnisch nicht so toll drauf und Probe sitzen darf man auf so einem "Karussel"...was mir nun gar nix nützt.

Danke und Gruss
Frank


----------



## Männix (8. August 2005)

Gute Händler geben einen Sattel zur "Anprobe" mit. Ansonsten kann man bei einigen großen Internet-Anbietern einen Sattel anstandslos zurückgeben (ich glaub', bei Rose ist das so).


----------



## FS0903 (10. August 2005)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Es gibt solche Händler also wirklich 
Dann mache ich mich mal auf die Suche.

Gruss
Frank


----------



## gary.fischer (15. August 2005)

Hallo,

habe seit zwei Wochen den Voll-Carbon Sattel von www.spike-racing.de. Ohne Polster hält man den vielleicht 20 km durch, aber mit "Polsterhose" ist es ein Traum, viel komfortabler als mein alter Flite (mit Kevlarecken). Große Stöße kommen durch, aber die kleinen werden weggebügelt


----------



## olafcm (18. August 2005)

ich fahre nen selle italia filante se mit 172g noch im grünen bereich


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. August 2005)

ich fahre am Freerider einen Selle Italia Flite titanium mit 251g, kann ich ewig drauf fahren ohne schmerzen.

davor hatte ich so ein dickes selle italia dingens mit loch drin, da hat es den schaumstoff an den stegen so komprimiert dass er steinhart wurde und ich vor schmerzen fast vom sattel fiel.

eines tages hat es mir gereicht, ich habe allen bezug abgerupft, den sattel von 330g auf 205g gebracht, fahre jetzt nur noch auf plastikgrundplatte (mit Loch) und Alu Streben. Er sieht unbequemer als ne Speedneedle aus und, er ist es auch. Nach ein paar hundert Kilometer Eingewöhnungszeit habe ich gelernt ihn zu lieben, mit dem richtigen Neinungwinkel und Radlerhose sehr bequem, der flex ist angenehm.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Seiffer (25. August 2005)

Sowohl am Renner als auch am MTB Selle Italia SLR XP. Leider musste ich demletzt 4 Tage auf einen Selle Italia (keine Ahnung welches Modell) für 20  ausweichen, da mein geliebter Sattel 400 km von mir und dem Rad entfernt war. Ich sag nur *aua* und nachfast jedem Uphill musste ich erstmal wieder Leben in gewisse Körperregionen reinbringen


----------



## x-rossi (13. September 2005)

gel avatar (155mm) für 50- noch nie waren 100km so gemütlich und schnell rum. momentan würde ich aber auch gerne mal zum vergleich den 143er probieren.

gewichte sind mir relativ egal. solange ich mit knapp 13 kilo-gerätschaft auf 100km mit meinem wohl fitten partner relativ mithalten kann, brauche ich nicht meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (15. September 2005)

Schönes Thema. Kann mir jemand etwas zum Selle Italia SLR XC sagen? Mein alter SLR XP hat nur 3 Jahre gehalten, bis sich die Satteldecke gelöst hat.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Keili (15. September 2005)

Keili


----------



## Schafschützer (16. September 2005)

@ Keili


Sehr erotisch! Ein SM-Sattel.

Na, wem's gefällt.



MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## ware1988 (16. September 2005)

Moin Moin  !!!!

SLR TT 135 g ist einfach geil fahre ihn in diesen jahr schon 12000 km und er sitz immer noch  perfekt. ob marathon oder bundesliga rennen er ist einfach der hit.

Biete.

Giant XTC hybrid kompl. xtr außer kurbel xt, 
tune vorbau u. sattelstütze sid team 2006 und neuer Gaint 
hybrid Rahmen .

Bei fragen:. [email protected]

Gruß ware1988


----------



## Knax (16. September 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...nachdem mir 2 Selle Italia Flite TT im rennen (!!!) gebrochen sind (klemmbereich eingehalten, drehmoment vollkommen in ordnung) und selle jedes mal mir ohne zögern einen neuen sattel gegeben hat, habe ich jetzt auf den SLR TT gewechselt. der hat zwar das gleiche titan-gestell wie der flite, aber ich gebe selle noch eine letzte chance   
mfg
Knax


----------



## qwk (26. September 2005)

Aufm Mountainbike fahr ich 'n *Selle Italia SLR XP* und aufm Rennrad der vorinstallierte Sattel .. ka wie der heißt, sitzt man aber wirklich SEHR bequem drauf 
Beim SLR XP gabs bei mir nur am Anfang Probleme .. aber nach ner Zeit hat sich das gelegt und man sitzt einfach wunderbar drauf


----------



## PeterAnus (6. Oktober 2005)

velo d2 schön weich kauf mir aber bald n dirt sattel


----------



## chris29 (7. Oktober 2005)

Selle Italia Filante, war serienmässig drauf und hat auf Anhieb gepasst


----------



## Blade13 (8. Oktober 2005)

Tune Speedneedle sau bequem und irre schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (8. Oktober 2005)

Selle San Marco SKN


----------



## chaoscarsten (8. Oktober 2005)

Ahoi,

ich fahre seit einiger Zeit den 

TUNE Speedneedle Marathon  
TUNE  

und muß sagen - unglaublich geil !
Hatte vorher div. SELLE ITALIA, aber der Sattel ist
für mich der Beste und noch dazu der leichteste,
wenn auch nicht der günstigste!

Also TUNE !! TRY IT !

MfG

Carsten


----------



## knjo (12. Oktober 2005)

Sers

Ich fahr nen tune speedneedle
vorher nen slr.


----------



## unbridled! (12. Oktober 2005)

Hi! 
Fahre seit einer Saison den Selle Italia SLR XC. ist leicht und ziemlich bequem!  
gruß


----------



## Leondad (27. Oktober 2005)

Morgen,
hab mir jetzt den neuen Specialized Toupe in 143er Breite draufgemacht, saubequem! Unterkonstruktion flext schön, leicht is dat dingen mit 155g auch noch.
Ottmar


----------



## GlanDas (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen bei einem neuen Sattel  
bis jetzt fahr ich ein 0-8-15 Sattel bei dem mir der arsch nach kurzer zeit schon weh tut   
Jetzt will ich einen neuen (um nich impotent zu werden   )
-so günstig wie möglich bis 75
-so leicht wie möglich
-mit ner "Rille" wie der z.B. der SLK Gel Flow

Danke schon mal im vorraus   

Fly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (27. Oktober 2005)

fahre seit kurzem einen slr
prima teil und gewicht ist ok
kann verstehen, warum er so beliebt ist


----------



## Big_boned (28. Oktober 2005)

@Fly

Vielleicht ist der Velo Pronto SL.Z2 was für dich. Gibts zur Zeit bei http://www.egle-parts.de für 38. Günstiger wirst du wohl keinen mit der Ausstattung bekommen. Ob er passt, ist natürlich eine andere Frage.


----------



## peter_schoen (28. Oktober 2005)

Seit heute eine Selle Italia SLR XC. Erster Eindruck nach erster Ausfahrt - super bequem für das Gewicht, und Preis-Leistung hervorragend. Mal schauen, was mein Hintern nach vielen km im Sattel sag. 

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## #easy# (31. Oktober 2005)

chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> 
> ich fahre seit einiger Zeit den
> 
> ...



ich hoffe der kommt diese Woche und ich kann das Bestätigen  

easy


----------



## #easy# (2. November 2005)

so da ist er  also die Verarbeitung ist echt klasse super gemacht.   und er Wiegt statt 109g "nur" 104g  Hoffe das er auch zu menem Arsch passt.

easy


----------



## xcbiker88 (14. November 2005)

SLR TT    (mit Ti Gestell) !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mh01 (14. November 2005)

Terry Fly


----------



## Paralandt (22. November 2005)

Am RCC Fi´zi:k Gobi Titan

Am RCR Fi´zi:k Pave

Beide 1A....


----------



## Balkon Klaus (22. November 2005)

hallo,

glaube blos keinen biketests. habe mir nämlich daraufhin einen selle italia fluid gekauft und der ist steinhart. kann ich nicht empfehlen.
besser, aber auch ziemlich hart: selle italia nitrox

aufm rr fahr ich fizik aliante: der ist ganz o.k. und aufm anderen rr selle italia flite gel flow - mit dem ich noch am zufriedensten bin.

mfg
b.k.


----------



## Peter88 (23. November 2005)

HI,

 Ich warte voller Erwatung auf den tune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasMatti (23. November 2005)

Fahr irgendeinen Point sonstnochwas dirt sattel


----------



## Jolly Rogers (23. November 2005)

NERO


----------



## gwittmac (23. November 2005)

Hi,
ich fahr' an meinen Bikes den Selle Italia SLR. Der passt zu meinem A.... sehr gut. Ich hab' damit auch auf längeren Touren oder auf Transalp keine Probleme. Einziges Manko ist, dass bei mir bei allen bisherigen SLRs (3 an der Zahl, zwei davon sind noch immer im Einsatz) das Titanium-Gestänge etwas im Kunststoff arbeitet, was zu nervtötendem Knarzen führt (naja, zugegeben, ich bin diesbezüglich etwas empfindlich). Nein, ich bin nicht übertrieben schwer, hab so um die 72 kg... Ab und zu ein Schuss Balistol oder Brunox an die betroffenen Stellen am Sattel behebt das Problem aber für ein paar Tage...


----------



## _stalker_ (23. November 2005)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> NERO



schöne sache das, wenn da nicht folgendes wäre: *169,00 EUR*    
dafür bekommt man ja bald einen ax lightness mit maximal dem halben gewicht


----------



## Deleted 8297 (23. November 2005)

Den Sattel vom Nero gibt es in klassisch Carbon auch von anderen Anbietern zum halben Preis.


----------



## numinisflo (23. November 2005)

Bin zwar nicht so der CC-Biker, aber ich fahre den Fizik Gobi Wing Flex und bin begeistert! Meine Empfehlung!


----------



## triptonight (11. Dezember 2005)

ich fahr den selle italia slk, hatte vorher den fizik gobi wing flex. finde den selle italia slk um einiges besser als den fizik aber das ist ja immer ansichtssache.

wer noch einen fizik gobi wing flex sucht, kann mir ja ne nachricht schreiben. bin mit meinem nur ca 2 wochen gefahren, ist also noch neu.


----------



## 3rr0r (11. Dezember 2005)

Oxygen Speedline vom Stevens m8 Race,
Also ich muss sagen astrein das Ding, is ja auch ne SLR Kopie. Wiegt 230g, geht noch und saubequem isser auch, also ich bin quasi zufrieden, is sicher ne gute Alternative für alle, die nicht so viel Geld für das Original ausgeben wollen.


----------



## zeitweiser (11. Dezember 2005)

Amoeba Scud Carbon
Superleicht und superbequem.
Für 69 mit unter 150g ein echtes Schnäppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *punisher* (13. Dezember 2005)

Habe wie Jolly Rogers den NERO Carbonsattel - aber in schwarz, ein paar Euro 

billiger und ein paar Gramm leichter als der silberne...


----------



## hrafnagud (16. Dezember 2005)

fi:zik nisene für 8 Euro in der Bucht, bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Algera (26. Dezember 2005)

Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio.


----------



## speeddisko (26. Dezember 2005)

Selle Italia SLR TT


----------



## Klaus Goerg (28. Dezember 2005)

jetzt mal einen SQ-Lab 612. 


Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. Dezember 2005)

Ne Carbonschale von Velo 90 Euro das Teil und saugeil..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_driver (21. Januar 2006)

Ich fahr jetzt seit ein paar Wochen auf nem Terry Fly RS Gel und bin super zufrieden damit. Und fÃ¼r 70â¬ ist er auch nicht allzu teuer ;-)


----------



## Meridateufel (24. Januar 2006)

hi,
ich fahr nen Sell San Marco SKN für 20 und was soll ich sagen ohne Polsterhose nen ertragbarer Alptraum aber mit ein Komfortwunder was sich delbst mit dem 5-mal so teuren SLK messen kann


----------



## trekkinger (24. Januar 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Aussparung??
> Den habe ich mir bestellt.. hoffe das er so schnell es geht kommt


Wie isser denn nu?


Kai


----------



## bigmad (2. Februar 2006)

SLR XP bis zum Sturz und verzogenem Gestell vorige Woche, ab Samstag einen Speedneedle - mal schaun' ...


----------



## musicman304 (25. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mir für mein neues Centurion gleich den selben wie an meinem alten Rad 
besorgt: Selle Italia Trans Am XO.
Bequem wie ein Damensattel, ca. 230gr (immer noch ok) und kein so Carbon-Eierschäler!
Da kann man nach einem ordentlichen Downhill noch gerade laufen.
Und der Preis ist unschlagbar (30 Flocken) 
Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## CubElite (26. Februar 2006)

Fahr noch den SLR TT "Snake", hab mir jetzt bei egle-parts zu einem Top-Preis den neuen Selle Italia SLR TT Challenge "Spezial Edition" in rot zugelegt. Müsste morgen kommen, bin gespannt.


----------



## trekkinger (26. Februar 2006)

musicman304 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir für mein neues Centurion gleich den selben wie an meinem alten Rad
> besorgt: Selle Italia Trans Am XO.
> Bequem wie ein Damensattel, ca. 230gr (immer noch ok) und kein so Carbon-Eierschäler!
> Da kann man nach einem ordentlichen Downhill noch gerade laufen.
> ...


Für ein Teil, auf dem man im Winter einen Schweisshintern bekommt noch zuviel.

Empfehle da die Lederversion. Habe ca. 40 Euro bezahlt und das Glück gehabt, dass mir keine dt. MwSt abgeknöpft wurde.

Stimme Dir aber was die Passform angeht vollkommen zu.


----------



## nuts (27. Februar 2006)

ich fahr Selle Italia SLR Titanium und einen Fizik Nisene...


----------



## s-worksm5 (1. März 2006)

SLR


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (1. März 2006)

Hi, ich fahr den Speedneedle mit 87gramm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lany (30. März 2006)

Fahre einen weißen Selle Italia Oktavia und bin super zufrieden!


----------



## schnellejugend (30. März 2006)

Eine AX-Lightness Endurance Comfort (104g) am MTB im fünften Jahr, einen Sprint SL (70g) am RR im vierten Jahr und normalen Sprint von einem Freund teilweise bezogen mit ~100g gerade am XR montiert.

Der Endurance ist ein Vollsofa, gebraucht gekauft, hat schon mehrere Stürze überstanden, gibts leider nicht mehr sonst würde ich mir noch einen holen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. März 2006)

ich fahr schon immer Selle Italia FLITE ! früher den mit kevlar ecken mittlerweile Flite Evo Carbon !


----------



## Limit83 (30. März 2006)

Lany schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre einen weißen Selle Italia Oktavia und bin super zufrieden!


Wie lange bleibt das Leder denn weiß, wenn man bei JEDEM Wetter fährt?


----------



## Lany (3. April 2006)

Wenn man es ein bisschen pflegt, ist das kein Problem! Natürlich, blütenweiß wie am Anfang wird es nie, aber die Verfärbungen halten sich in Grenzen, hätte es mir ehrlich gesagt schlimmer vorgestellt! Lederpflegemittel wirkt Wunder. Ausserdem schaut halt meiner Meinung nach n weißer Sattel einfach sau geil aus!


----------



## Limit83 (3. April 2006)

@Lany:
Alles klar! Das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht! Vielen Dank für die Antwort! Werd mir demnächst einen weißen SLR zulegen... Passt gut zum weißen Endorfin Speed II mit weißer Magura Ronin!


----------



## torben2005 (4. April 2006)

flite....hart aber gerecht   


und demnächst probiert mein hintern mal einen SLR


----------



## Carcassonne (4. April 2006)

Specialized Toupe: Neu, vergleichsweise teuer, aber einigermaßen leicht
(167g) und doch bequem, da er an den Seiten flext. Dazu noch in drei Breiten erhältlich. Für mich endlich eine passende Alternative zu den brettharten Leichtsätteln von Selle Italia und Tune.


----------



## race-jo (4. April 2006)

also bin bis vor kurzen einen slk gefahren, bei einem rennen am sonntag ist der aber gebrochen. bin aber trotzdem noch zweiter geworden  
der sattel is bequem und auch relativ leicht, deshalb werd ich mir den wieder holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HILLKILLER (4. April 2006)

Selle Italia Flite TT ...der gute alte


----------



## Cube_Elite (5. April 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chaoscarsten (7. April 2006)

TUNE SPEEDNEEDLE MARATHON

ca. 100g LEICHT
Und Komfort wie ein SOFA !

Super!"!"!


----------



## wickedvelo (7. April 2006)

Von Rose-Versand, Red-X Superlight.

Der 1. Sattel der beim mir 100% passt: relativ leicht, billig und bequem!


----------



## Flo7 (7. April 2006)

hi
tune speedneedle


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (7. April 2006)

Ich fahr auch den speedneedle, aber den mit 87 gramm.
Durch die super Form hat man auch beim fahren keinerlei probleme, zumindest ich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepper.at (7. April 2006)

Carcassonne schrieb:
			
		

> Specialized Toupe: Neu, vergleichsweise teuer, aber einigermaßen leicht
> (167g) und doch bequem, da er an den Seiten flext. Dazu noch in drei Breiten erhältlich. Für mich endlich eine passende Alternative zu den brettharten Leichtsätteln von Selle Italia und Tune.



sieht sehr geil aus. fahre den selle xc gel flow und finde den fast zu hard,
hast du evtl noch ein seitliches bild von dem toupe sattel?

danke pepper


----------



## chri5 (7. April 2006)

Noch den da, aber ich brauch nen SLR:


----------



## Lion77 (8. April 2006)

Aspide composite....


----------



## sevenofnine (9. April 2006)

Moin,
kann mir jemand sagen wie breit der Speedneedle Marathon ist ??? Bei Tune auf der HP ist nix raus zu kriegen.
Zur Zeit fahre ich die SLR XP Kopie von Stevens, Oyxgen heist das Teil.
Möchte aber auf SLR XP oder Speedneedle Marathon umsteigen.
Danke im Voraus.

Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## ***dilbert*** (9. April 2006)

Auch wenn ich glaube, daß diese Auflistung wenig Sinn macht (beim Sattel hat einfach jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben), hier meiner ...

Flite Genuine Gel:


----------



## HB76 (10. April 2006)

pepper.at schrieb:
			
		

> sieht sehr geil aus. fahre den selle xc gel flow und finde den fast zu hard,
> hast du evtl noch ein seitliches bild von dem toupe sattel?
> 
> danke pepper




ist zwar net in schwarz aber egal


----------



## #easy# (10. April 2006)

Nach einer Eingewöhnungszeit  komm ich jetzt damit klar 



easy


----------



## schnellejugend (11. April 2006)

Weils keinen interessiert:


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (11. April 2006)

schnellejugend: volle punktzahl!


----------



## Kati (11. April 2006)

Aufm MTB Fizik Gobi, weil der super flext
Aufm RR SLR XP TransAm, weil extrem bequem für Frau
Aufm Crossbike und Trainingsrad meine alten Flite, weil so schön eingesessen

Natürlich auch immer farblich aufs Radl abgestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemuffel (2. Juli 2008)

ich fahr nen becker carbon mtb. ich muss sagen das teil ist der hammer, man bekommt nicht leicht einen mtb sattel mit 61 gramm, was mir allerdings noch lieber wäre, wär der speedneedle, hab aber keinen tune händler


----------



## Lateralus (2. Juli 2008)

Specialized Toupe Team in 143 mm.


----------



## #easy# (2. Juli 2008)

ich habe mir noch einen von San Marco geholt  und der passt mir auch scheinbar .......... mein Hinterteil und die Marke können ganz gut.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (2. Juli 2008)

Selle Italia SLR XP

Leider passt er mir nicht perfekt. Habe letzens den Speedneedle Marathon meines Bruders versucht und der ist mit ner guten Hose einfach ein Traum. Leider kann ich ihn mir nicht leisten :-(


----------



## The Floh (2. Juli 2008)

Tune Speedneedle Alcantara, eine Traum von einem Sattel!!!
Ich fahre denn sogar wenn die Tour unter 3std ist, ohne gepolsterten Hose..
Bis dann
Floh


----------



## Rseven (2. Juli 2008)

An allen drei rädern nen toupe in 143. Einfach der beste sattel, den ich bis jetzt hatte!


----------



## phil_W (2. Juli 2008)

Ich brauch nen neuen Sattel, meint ihr der ist gut fÃ¼r das Geld? http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.php?prodid=H-33000021 
Habe nicht vor mehr als 30â¬ dafÃ¼r auszugeben. Momentan fahre ich nen Selle Italia XO, ist ganz gut, lÃ¶st sich nur leider in seine Bestandteile auf


----------



## thoralfw (2. Juli 2008)

ich hab mir gerade den velo prolite aus genau diesem shop geholt. war nach 1,5 tagen da!!

konnte ihn heute ca. 2h testen. bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig. dieser sattel hat aber sehr gut bei einschlägigen tests abgeschnitten. 

für 25 eur machst du aber keinen fehler.

gruß


----------



## sansibar (16. Juli 2008)

am RR: Selle Italia Flite
am MTB SSP: Selle Italia Flite
am Schaltungs MTB: SLR TT Kit Carbonio 

wobei der SLR bei weitem der bequemste ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (16. Juli 2008)

Der Prolite ist super fürs Geld!  Mein 02er Flite wurde mir einfach zu hart...und danach war es im Schritt wie taub nach einer ganz lockeren 2.5h Fahrt...komisch, bin das Ding
früher immer und hatte nie Probleme...man(n) wird älter... :-/


----------



## Fusion-Racer (16. Juli 2008)

Am Rennrad und am MTB Selle Italia SLR XP.
Komm damit ganz gut zurecht, obwohl mich die Speedneedle schon mal reizen würde


----------



## daddy yo yo (17. Juli 2008)

hatte bisher folgende modelle:
vetta "uralt" (von 1995), war nicht optimal aber ganz ok
selle italia slr - passte gar nicht
specialized toupé 143mm - passte gar nicht
selle san marco aspide - passt perfekt
selle san marco magma fx (den verkaufe ich gerade) - war mir etwas zu schmal
selle san marco aspide fx - passt perfekt

mein favorit ist der *selle san marco aspide*


----------



## onkeldueres (20. Juli 2008)

Nach dem Flite TLD(viel zu hart)und nem Allay v.Topeak hoffe ich das mir endlich der Selle SMP Glider passt.Ab Dienstag werde ichs wissen.Hatte vorher nen Velo mit Titaniumgestell,leider nach 11000km durchgesessen und seitdem bin ich nur am probieren.Hatte vorher noch nie Sattelprobleme aber seit dem Flite TroyLeeDesign ne enzündete Prostata,beim Allay(Luftkissen)mehr Druck auf dem Damm wie ich erwartete und der Selle SMP solls jetzt richten.Soll zwar hart sein baut aber null Druck im Dammbereich auf.HOFFENTLICH!!


----------



## keroson (20. Juli 2008)

zur Zeit n neu bezogenen slr TT, wegen fehlendem Polster Bockhard, aber mein Popometer hat sich irgendwie in den slr verliebt.


----------



## Samoth (22. Juli 2008)

Gibts hier auch jemanden, der speziell mit einem Taubheitsgefühl in der unteren Gegend zu kämpfen hatte und deswegen den Stattel erfolgreich wechselte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (23. Juli 2008)

Samoth schrieb:


> Gibts hier auch jemanden, der speziell mit einem Taubheitsgefühl in der unteren Gegend zu kämpfen hatte und deswegen den Stattel erfolgreich wechselte?


ja. wechsel von slr auf toupé war nicht erfolgreich, danach aspide. erfolgreich!


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Juli 2008)

So, neues Bike heute bestellt, fehlt mir nur noch der Sattel...

Schwebe gerade noch zwischen 'nem schwarzen Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow und dem schwarzen SLR Gel Flow.

Bin die letzten 10 Jahre Flite gefahren und war super zufrieden, aber ich bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher wie die neue Auflage mit der Ausssparung im Dammbereich passt. 
Sind beide in der Gel Flow Variante ähnlich gepolstert?


----------



## Samoth (24. Juli 2008)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> ja. wechsel von slr auf toupé war nicht erfolgreich, danach aspide. erfolgreich!



Wie passend... gestern ist mein aktueller Sattel verreckt :-/


----------



## onkeldueres (24. Juli 2008)

Jawoll.Selle SMP Glider.Bin jetzt mehrmals gefahren und muss sagen der Sattel ist super.Null Druck im Dammbereich,zwar hart aber so geformt das er den Poppes richtig aufnimmt.Sollte man für knapp 200.- auch erwarten dürfen.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (24. Juli 2008)

Samoth schrieb:


> Gibts hier auch jemanden, der speziell mit einem Taubheitsgefühl in der unteren Gegend zu kämpfen hatte und deswegen den Stattel erfolgreich wechselte?



Mahlzeit, ich hatte den SQ Lab 612 auf dem MTB ... Schniedel eingeschlafen.
Danach einen Specialized Avatar ... etwas besser, Schniedel nur halbtot.

Seit einigen Kilometern fahre ich nun einen Classic Flite.
Mein Sitzfleisch musste sich erstmal an den Sattel gewöhnen,
aber eingeschlafen ist seitdem nix mehr.


----------



## Schrommski (24. Juli 2008)

Ich habe diese beiden:


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Juli 2008)

Also SLR Empfehlung des Hauses?


----------



## onkeldueres (24. Juli 2008)

Also meine ist Selle SMP


----------



## Rseven (24. Juli 2008)

und meine Toupe, der erste sattel neben avatar, bei dem mir nichts einschläft. Auch nicht bei 4h dauersitzen auf dem rennrad.


----------



## hefra (24. Juli 2008)

Ich fahr nen Speedneedle auf dem MTB, vorher SLR TT ohne Polster, nur Leder
auf dem Rennrad SLR TT
auf dem Crosser Fizik Arione, da brauchts einfach ein Sofa zum aufspringen, sonst sind die Oberschenkel blau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mann auf Suppe (24. Juli 2008)

Momentan sitz ich auf ´nem Fi:zik Nisene Wingflex.

Bin aber erst ca. 20 KM damit gefahren. Werde mal so 100-150 KM vollmachen und dann gucken, ob ich den behalte.

Muss nochmal parallel ein paar andere beim Händler testen.


----------



## Samoth (24. Juli 2008)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Seit einigen Kilometern fahre ich nun einen Classic Flite.



Der wird hier dauernd genannt. Ich denke, zur noch besseren Unterstützung, über einen Flite mit Gel und Damm-Ausschnitt nach?

Hier meine aktuelle Auswahl:

http://www.bike-x-perts.com/advance...rt/4a?osCsid=3c28388b63372e15ef9fb7a4b8dead40


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Juli 2008)

Samoth schrieb:


> Der wird hier dauernd genannt. Ich denke, zur noch besseren Unterstützung, über einen Flite mit Gel und Damm-Ausschnitt nach?



Ich bin ja auch noch etwas hin und hergerissen, das Problem ist aber, daß die Flite Classic 141er Breite haben, die neuen aber nur 130.
Fürchte das wird mir etwas schmal sein.
Überlege jetzt mir entweder wieder einen Flite Classic (gibt's ja auch als Gel mir Aussparung) ans Bike zu schrauben oder den mir heute empfohlenen Specialized Phenom Gel, der auch im letzten MB Test super abgeschnitten hat.
Der Phenom SL sieht super aus, ist mir aber etwas zu spartanisch. Der Phenom Gel hat wie gesagt im Test super abgeschnitten und ausgemessen wurde mir der 143er vom Verkäufer empfohlen.

Hat jmd. von euch mit dem schon Erfahrungen sammeln können?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (25. Juli 2008)

Ich würde erstmal alle Testergebnisse vergessen !
Mal schneidet der Fizik Aliante super ab bei der Durchblutung und ein anderes Mal bekommt er ein Mangelhaft. Auch die Speedneedles schneiden nie wirklich gut ab und hier im Forum kann man oft lesen, dass es DER Sattel ist.
Die Sattelfrage ist zu individuell, um sich auf irgendwelche Tests zu verlassen, da hilft nur ausprobieren, ausprobieren und nochmal ausprobieren


----------



## T.R. (27. Juli 2008)

Flite TT, leicht, stabil, bequem und bei ebay günstig zu bekommen. Lediglich die Wildlederoptik hält nur ein paar Tage.


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. Juli 2008)

Kriege jetzt wohl 'nen Phenom SL (der Gel ist mir zu klobig) zum ausprobieren, wenn mir der zu hart ist kommt der Flite Classic Gel Flow ans Bike (das wenn Magura endlich die Gabel rausrückt wohl Ende der Woche fertig sein sollte)...


----------



## onkeldueres (27. Juli 2008)

Heute endlich die erste grosse Tour mit dem Selle SMP "Glider" gemacht(70km MTB).Der beste Sattel der mir je untern Hintern gekommen ist.Null Druck im Dammbereich,der Hintern kann super hinter den Sattel gleiten.Absolut Spitze.


----------



## aquarace (28. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Kriege jetzt wohl 'nen Phenom SL (der Gel ist mir zu klobig) zum ausprobieren, wenn mir der zu hart ist ......



So ging mir das auch...
Habe jetzt den SL....der ist echt hart ich hoffe ich gewöhn mich drann 
Sonst drückt und zwickt aber nix bei dem Teil ist echt super!


----------



## Specifreak (28. Juli 2008)

ich hab einen Toupe und einen Avatar von Specialized und beide sind super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gary.fischer (28. Juli 2008)

Vor der Alpendurchquerung habe ich mir den "Billig"Sattel von spike-racing.de zugelegt. Komfortabler als der harte Carbon-Sattel und auch am MTB fahrbar. Der Sattel ist klasse, vor allem schön schmal (das ist bei den Sätteln mein Hauptproblem).

Der gute erste Eindruck hat sich dann bei der Alpendurchquerung bestätigt!

Es gibt also auch etwas für das kleine Geld


----------



## Erich17 (6. April 2011)

-OUTLAW- schrieb:


> Specialized Avatar Gel in 143 mm.
> 
> Der beste Sattel den ich je gefahren hab !



Nachdem ich bei meinem CUBE ein halbes Vermögen für Selle Italia Sättel und FIZIK Sättel (in allen möglichen Breiten) ausgegeben hatte und mir immer nach 1 1/2 Stunden der Genitalbereich VOLLTAUB war, ergab es sich zufällig, dass ich mir meinen Stumpjumper mit dem 143er Specialized Gel Sattel gekauft habe.
Dieser Sattel ist für meinen Arsch schlichtweg PERFEKT !!!!


----------



## Ghostconi (7. April 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich fahre den TUNE Komm-Vor und einen SLR TT ohne Leder.
Wenn man eine gescheite Radhose hat und der Sattel richtig eingestellt ist. Kann man beide problemlos 4h fahren ohne das was weh tut.


----------



## unocz (7. April 2011)

*Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio *


----------



## nebeljäger (7. April 2011)

Hardtail: SLR, Flite TT, BBB....alles was grad rumliegt
Fully: SLR
RR: AX Phoenix(auch noch nach 13Std. nonstop bequem!)
29er: Tune kom-vor....29er noch im Entstehungsstatium, bin gespannt wie sich der Tune im Vergleich zum Phoenix schlägt..


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. April 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> 13Std. nonstop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (30. August 2011)

Ich suche einen Kompromiss zwischen Gewicht und Komfort. 

Was haltet ihr von diesem Sattel: http://www.ebay.de/itm/310316656400?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 ?


----------



## eierspeiss (30. August 2011)

meine kleine Tochter will jetz ein Brüderlein zum Spielen.......mit dem SanMarco Aspide hätt ich dankend abgewunken,aber mit jetzigem SLR kein Problem

is zwar leichter fährt sich aber saubequem......soga mit Badehose!


----------



## wallacexiv (30. August 2011)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> meine kleine Tochter will jetz ein Brüderlein zum Spielen.......mit dem SanMarco Aspide hätt ich dankend abgewunken,aber mit jetzigem SLR kein Problem
> 
> is zwar leichter fährt sich aber saubequem......soga mit Badehose!



Kennst du preiswerte Alternativen zum SLR?


----------



## eierspeiss (30. August 2011)

einen gebrauchten SLR.... 
wird schwierig einen neuen Sattel um kleines Geld mit geringem Gewicht zu finden.....der auch noch zu deiner Anatomie passt.
einen FLITE. aber den klassischen......leicht ,bequem und legendär.....
gibts schon für wenig Geld


----------



## wallacexiv (30. August 2011)

Den SLR gibts aktuell für 60 Euro, aber das ist mir zu viel für einen Sattel.


----------



## leon87 (31. August 2011)

Leicht und günstig: Mounty Special Sattel SPS-2
Wiegt 182 g für 18,90.
Ist kürzlich im LBMNTS Thread aufgetaucht.


----------



## wallacexiv (1. September 2011)

leon87 schrieb:


> Leicht und gÃ¼nstig: Mounty Special Sattel SPS-2
> Wiegt 182 g fÃ¼r 18,90.
> Ist kÃ¼rzlich im LBMNTS Thread aufgetaucht.



Mist, mist, mist. Jetzt hab ich mir schon einen billigen Velo mit 257g bestellt. fÃ¼r 15 â¬ inkl.

Da lohnt sich nicht mal das zurÃ¼ckschicken fÃ¼r den Preis.


----------



## IceQ- (1. September 2011)

Selle Italia SLR TT

Leider ist der jetzt nach 3 Jahren recht stark abgeschrammt und auch dank einiger Stürze nicht mehr im schönsten Zustand, gleichwertiger Ersatz ist für mich aber immernoch nicht sichtbar 


Gewicht offizielle: 135g
Gewicht wirklich: 144g


Wer einen Tipp ? das Gewicht sollte gleich bleiben!


----------



## onkel_doc (3. September 2011)

na dann zieh das leder ab und fahr ihn ohne...geht bestens. Die form bleibt ja gleich, also bleibt er auch bequem und sieht supi aus.


----------



## Jumpstumper (3. September 2011)

AM RR Fizik Arione Kium
Am Crosser und am Fully SLR TT 
Am anderen Crosser Specialized Alias in 143mm

Komme mit allen gut zurecht, aber nicht jeder Sattel passte zum Aufbaukonzept des jeweiligen Rades (v.a. optisch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (14. September 2011)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen SDG IBeam Sattel auf einen normale Sattelstütze zu montieren?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. September 2011)

Duct Tape.

Nee, die Aufnahme ist völlig anders. Gibt's das Modell Deiner Wahl nicht auch mit normalen Streben?


----------



## Splatter666 (16. September 2011)

Moin!

Andersrum geht (also normalen Sattel auf I-Beam-Stütze), da gibt´s extra Adapter für.
Aber es gibt doch alle SDG-Sättel auch mit normalen Streben, oder?
Die I-Beam-Sättel kann man doch eigentlich auch recht wertstabil verkaufen und dann re-investieren 

Ciao, Splat (I-Beam-Sattel-Fahrer)


----------



## wallacexiv (16. September 2011)

Ich hatte mich halt an den Sattel gewöhnt. 

Aber ich werde auch zu einem neuen greifen. 

Danke!


----------



## Blackspire (22. September 2011)

am CC Bike: SLR TT
am Freeride HT: Flite

SLR passt mir aber deutlich besser.


----------



## schnezler (23. September 2011)

Am Ghost HT: Speedneedle
Am starren: SLR TT

und sollte die Speedneedle mal in schwerer, aber dafÃ¼r gÃ¼nstiger AusfÃ¼hrung <50â¬ kommen fliegt der SLR TT runter. Wieso muss eigentlich grad so ein teurer Carbon Sattel zu meinem Ar$ch passen?


----------



## eierspeiss (23. September 2011)

jemand hier der einen SLR gehäutet hat und mir in etwa den gefühlten "unterm Hintern" Unterschied beschreiben kann.
Foto wäre toll
(nicht vom Hintern)


----------



## Blackspire (23. September 2011)

Jo,

Ich hatte damals am Dh Rad nen nackten, lackierten SLR und am anderen Rad nen originalen TT.




War kein großer Unterschied, etwas "rutschiger" halt.
Allerdings war der Sattel nur am Downhiller montiert, ein Erfahrungsbericht an einem XC Rad kann ich leider nicht liefern.


----------



## eierspeiss (23. September 2011)

wie bist du zu der glatten Oberfläche gekommen......wäre nur zu schön würde er so unter der Haut aussehen.
welchen Lack hast du verwendet.....

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackspire (24. September 2011)

Hi,

ich habe den Sattel schon so vom Vorbesitzer erworben, er hatte ihn von nem Kumpel in Audi Perlmutschwarz mit Übergang in Orangemetallic lackieren lassen...einziges Problem:
mit der Zeit entwickelten sich 2,3 kleine Risse im Klarlack.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (24. September 2011)

Was steckt eigentlich unter dem SLR XP Sattel, unter Leder und Polster?


----------



## Blackspire (24. September 2011)

google:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p1/658587


----------



## IceQ- (24. September 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na dann zieh das leder ab und fahr ihn ohne...geht bestens. Die form bleibt ja gleich, also bleibt er auch bequem und sieht supi aus.



das ist das Problem, ich habe so einige "Dellen" im Sattel


----------



## StratosRider (26. September 2011)

Auf meinem HT erst der SLR TT, dann Umstieg auf Volcar Volcarbon.
Fazit: Passt perfekt!


----------



## Laubfuchs (26. September 2011)

Aussehen tut er schonma gut, mehr kann ich nochnicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (27. September 2011)

ich suche einen sdg i fly kevlar sattel und eine i beam sattelstütze (aber ohne layback) in 31.6mm find e aber nur welche mit layback ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen bin am verzweifeln !


----------



## Cubedriver66 (28. September 2011)

An allen Rädern seit mehreren Tsd. km den SQ-Lab 612 in der 14 cm-Version.


----------



## wallacexiv (28. September 2011)

wAr_in_mY_heAd schrieb:


> ich suche einen sdg i fly kevlar sattel und eine i beam sattelstütze (aber ohne layback) in 31.6mm find e aber nur welche mit layback ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen bin am verzweifeln !



Die hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/6798?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle] ?


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (28. September 2011)

ja genau diese! aber das problem ist keiner hat sie auf lager liegen bräuchte sie aber schnellst möglich!
gibts eigentlich noch i-beam stützen von anderen herstellern kenne sonst nur noch die von kore ?


----------



## eierspeiss (4. Oktober 2011)

So,für alle die sich nicht sicher sind wie´s unter einem SLR aussieht:
bitte!!!!!

Haut abziehen,Klebereste vegrubbeln und fertig!
an den Kanten der Sitzfläche merkt man dan das unschöne Kevlarverstärkungen doch Sinn machen






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

Lederhemd wieder aufziehen is nicht.........


----------



## Storck9500 (5. Oktober 2011)

RR - Tune
MTB - Ax Lightness


----------



## eierspeiss (5. Oktober 2011)

bei soviel Plastik isses angesagt nur im Schatten zu fahren

beim RR ist das wohl das Maximum an Carbon was geht.......

sieht toll aus


----------

